# الحديد و الصلب



## مهندس مواد و معادن (17 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نحن اصحاب سورة الحديد التي انزلها الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم اليوم غارقين في سبات عميق , فتقدم الدولة عالميا يقاس على استهلاكها او انتاجها لمادة الحديد و سبائكها و اشهرها الفولاذ و هي اكثر مادة شيوعا و استخداما في كافة المجالات لما لها من خصائص عالية و مميزة.

احببت في هذا الموضوع ان اشرح و اوضح ولو بجزء بسيط عن الحديد و الصلب لنعرف بعض خصائصه و كيفية استخلاصه و ما هي سبائك الحديد. و لمن يريد الاستزادة يمكنه اخباري وان شاء الله انا على استعاد كامل.


*- الحديد*

المعادن الحديدية هي سبائك من الحديد مع الكربون و عناصر اخرى منها السليكون و المنجنيز و الفوسفور و الكبريت و غيرها .و تنقسم سبائك الحديد و الكربون حسب نسبة الكربون فيها, الى صلب (الفولاذ)(steel) او (حديد السكب) (cast iron).

-فالسبائك التي تحتوي على كربون بنسبة لا تزيد عن 2% تعد صلب (فولاذ)(steel).
- اما التي تحتوي على نسبة كربون اعلى تسمى (حديد السكب) (cast iron).

ان نسبة الكربون في انواع الفولاذ (steel) عمليا يندر ان تتجاوز 1.4% و كذلك فنسبة الكربون في انواع حديد السكب (cast iron) عمليا تترواح بين 2.5-4.5% و يستخلص حديد السكب (cast iron) في الافران العالية او بمسمى اخر الفرن اللافح (Blast furnace) , اما الفولاذ فيحصل عليه بعمليات التحويل من حديد الزهر و الخردة (السكراب) بما يسمى بعملية (steel making) عن طريق استخدام افران القوس الكهربائي (EAF Electric Arc Furnace) او افران الحث الكهربائية (Induction Furnace).

1- المواد الاولية لاستخلاص حديد الزهر او حديد التماسيح (pig iron). بالافران العالية (الفرن اللافح) :
المواد الاولية هي خامات الحديد و الوقود وهو عبارة عن الفحم و الفلكس (flux)

*خامات الحديد (**Ore) :*

هي خامات طبيعية تحتوي على مختلف انواع أكاسيد الحديد و مواد اخرى تتكون عادة من السليكا و الالومينا و اكسيد الكالسيوم و اكسيد المغنسيوم و شوائب مثل الكبريت و الفسفور و الزرنيخ.
و تحدد صلاحية خام الحديد للاستخلاص بنسبة الحديد فيه و نسبة الشوائب فلا بد ان تكون نسبة الحديد في الخام عالية لتكون عملية الاستخلاص ناجحة و مجدية اقتصاديا.

** من اهم خمات الحديد الغنية :*
- الهماتيت (hematite) تترواح نسبة الحديد فيه من 50-60% و اختزاله اسهل من خام الحديد المغنطيسي , لونه احمر داكن Fe2O3. 
- خام الحديد المغنطيسي (magnatite) تترواح نسبة الحديد فيه بين 45-70% شديد الكثافة اسود اللون FeO4.
- يوجد العديد من الخامات الاخرى لكن نسبة الحديد فيهم اقل.

* تحضير و تركيز المادة الخام :

من عمليات تحضير الخام و تركيزه التكسير و الفرز و التحميص و الغسل و التركيز الكهرومغناطيسي و التلبيد. و يتوقف سير عملية الاستخلاص في الفرن اللافح و استهلاك الوقود و جودة الحديد المستخلص على حسن تحضير المادة الخام .

يتم الحصول على المادة الخام على شكل صخور من المنجم و منثم يتم نقلها و تكسيرها في كسارات. و يفرز الخام المكسر على هزازات او في غرابيل خاصة تفصل الاحجار الكبيرة عن الصغيرة .
تفرز الاحجار ذات قطر ما بين 30- 100 مم النتاجة من عملية التكسير الى الصهر (يعني الى الفرن اللافح). و لجعل الخام مساميا و سهل الاختزال و خاليا من الشوائب الضارة يجرى تحميصه في افران خاصة للتحميص الخام. و يغسل الخام بالماء اذا كان يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الطين و الرمل و غيرها من الشوائب. و يركز الخام اذا كان ذا خواص مغناطيسية باستخدام الات خاصة تقوم فيها مغناطيسات كهربائية بالتقاط اجزاء الخام و نقلها الى مكان اخر و الشوائب تلقى. اما الاحجار الصغيرة و غبار الخام فيجمع و يلبد لتكبير حجمه ليصبح مناسب و استعماله كخام.

*الوقود :*
الوقود مادة عضوية تتكون من جزء قابل للشتعال و جزء غير قابل للاشتعال. و الاجزاء القابلة للاشتعال هي الكربون و الهدروجين, اما الاجزاءالغير قابلة فهي الرطوبة و الرماد و الكبريت, والكبريت وان كانت تتولد حرارة عن اشتعاله الا انع يعتبر مادة غير مرغوب فيها لانه يؤثر على صفات المعدن.
من اهم الوقود في عملية استخلاص الحديد فحم الكوك و يحصل على الكوك عن طريق التقطير اللااتلافي للفحم الحجري. و الكوك الجيد لونه رمادي فضي فاتح لا يلوث الايدي مسامي بشكل واضح و القيمة الحرارية لفحم الكوك بين 7000-8000 كيلو كالوري/كغم و يمكن تحضير فحم كوك جيد لتقليل الكبريت الموجود فيه بطرق خاصة.
و يوجد ايضا الفحم الخشبي الذي يحصل عليه من تقطير الاخشاب في افران خاصة يميز بعدم وجود الكبريت الذي يوثر على المعدن اما عيوبه ارتفاع ثمنه و انخفاض متانته.

*الفلكس (**flux) :*
عبارة عن مواد توضع في الفرن تتحد مع الخبث (الشوائب للخام) و ايضا تلعب دورا مهما في خفض درجة الانصهار. من اهم انواع الفلكس الحجر الجيري (lime Stone) يقطع الى قطع قطرها من 30-80 مم.

* نبذة مختصرة عن الفرن اللافح (Blast Furnace) 
الفرن اللافح بناء ضخم شكله مخروطي متواصل العمل. ارتفاعه يترواح ما بين 24-40 متر يعتمد على سعة الفرن و قطره من الجهة العليا الى السفلى يزداد حيث يبخ قطره ما بين 8-10 امتار. 
يقسم الفرن الى 5 اقسام رئيسية. قمة الفرن و القصبة و منطقة الصهر و الكور و القعر.

يتم تغذية الفرن بالمواد الخام و الوقود (الفحم) و الفلكس. و من ثم تبداء عملية ضخ هواء ساخن من اسفل الفرن تقريبا ومن ثم تبداء عملية الاشتعال , تحتاج الافران الحديثة الى فترة 24 ساعة تقريبا لكي يشتغل و تبداء عملية الصهر للمواد الخام.

- يوجد في الفرن عند عمله تياران متواصلان متضادا الاتجاه فمن الهى الى اسفل ينزل الفحم الكوك و الفلكس و المادة الخام الى الفرن و من الاسفل الى الاعلى تصعد نواتج احتراق الكوك و الهواء الساخن. و يسخن الكوك عند نزوله بواسطة الغازات الساخنة المتصاعدة و عند تلامسه بالهواء المدفوع في الاجزء الاسفل من الفرت حترق حسب المعادلة التالية
C+O2==CO2+ 97,65KCal
و عند احتراق فحم الكوك ترتفع درجة الحرارة الى حوالي 1600-1750 درجة مؤية.
و يتفاعل ثاني اكسيد الكربون مع الكوك المتوهج فيختزل اول اكسيد الكربون حسب التفاعل التالي
CO2+C=2CO-37.71KCa

و يختزل الخام تدريجيا حسب المعادلات التالية :

3Fe2O3+CO=2Fe3O4+CO2+8870Cal.
2Fe3O4+2CO=6FeO+2CO2-9980Cal
6FeO+6CO=6Fe+6CO2+19500Cal

و من ثم يبدء الحديد في الانصهار و التجمع في اسفل الفرن العالي تعلوه طبقة من الخبث و هي مجموعة من الاكاسيد مثل اكسيد السليكون و الخبث يخرج من فتحة خاصة و يجمع تقريبا مرة كل ساعة. و الحديد الناتج يسمة حديد الزهر حيث ان نسبة الكربون فيه مرتفعة.

لا يعد الحديد Fe فعال اذا استخدم نقي بدون اضافة مواد اليه مثل الكربون و عمل سبائك لان صفاته الميكانيكية ضعيفة جدا.

** انتاج الفولاذ (الصلب) (Steel).*

-المادة الخام الاساسية لانتاج الفولاذ هي حديد الزهر الناتج من عملية الاستخلاص للحديد بواسطة الفرن اللافح (Blast Furnace) . و كذلك الحديد الخردة او ما يطلق عليه حديد السكراب.
- بشكل اساسي نسبة الكربون و المواد المختلطة الاخرى في الفولاذ اقل بكثير منها في حديد الزهر , و لكي نقلل نسبة هذه المواد نقوم باكسدتها و اختزالها في عملية التحويل .و من الطرق الحديثة لانتاج الفولاذ :

1- طريقة بسمر (Bessmer Process or Bottom-Blown Acid)

اقترح هذه الطريقة المتالورجي الانجلزي هنري بسمر سنة 1855م . و الطريقة مبنية على نفخ الهواء المضغوط (من اسفل) خلال الحديد الزهر المصهور , المصبوب في وعاء خاص يعرف بالمحول و الوعاء عبارة عن وعاء كمثري الشكل مبرشم من صفائح الصلب (الصاج) و التجويف الداخلي مبطن بمادة مقاومة للحراراة و هذه البطانة حامضية تحتوي ما بين 90-97% سيليكا.
مشكلة هذه الطريقة تكمن في تاكل البطانة عن تعرضها للخبث (slag) القاعدي اثناء عملية التحويل و ايضا لا يمكن التخلص من الفوسفور و الكبريت.

قبل نفخ الهواء يملاء الوعاء بالحديد الزهر المصهور و من ثم تبداء عملية نفخ الهواء و يبداء الهواء في اكسدة المواد المختلطة مع حديد الزهر , تفاعل اكسيد الحديد المتكون مع السليكون و المنجنيز المختلطين بالحديد حسب التفاعلات التالية :
Fe + 1/2O2=FeO+ 64430 Cal
2FeO+Si = 2Fe + SiO2 + 78990 Cal
FeO + Mn = Fe + MnO + 322920 Cal

2- طريقة ثوماس او طريقة بسمر القاعدية Basic Bessemer or Thomas Process

طريقة شبيه جدا لطريقة بسمر ولكن تختلف عنها بنها تتم بوسط قاعدي و ليس حامضي.
ةقد اقترحها الانجليزي توماس سنة 1878م و تستعمل لتحويل الحديد الزهر المحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الفوسفور, و يكمن الاختلاف الاساسي ببطانة الوعاء (اي المادة المقاومة للحرارة) حيث انها قاعدية تصنع من مادة الدولوميت تركيبها الكيميائي MgCO3.CaCO3 و حجم الوعاء في طريقة توماس اكبر بقليل من سعة وعاء طريقة بسمر الحمضية. و السبب هو ضرورة شحن و اضافة الجير الى الوعاء اثناء عملية التحويل بما يقدر من 10-15% من وزن المعدن.

عن تعبئة الوعاء بالمعدن المنصهر و اضافة الجير يتم نفخ الهواء و تبداء عمليات الاكسدة و احتراق الفوسفور في المقام الاول كما في المعادلة التالية
2P+ 5FeO = P2O5 + 5Fe + 46900
و يتحد خامس اكسيد الفوسفور المتكون مع الجير كما في المعادلة التالية :
P255 + 4CaO == (CaO)4.P2O5

تمتاز طريقة توماس القاعدية عن طريقة بسمر الحمضية بارتفاع الانتاجية وذات جودة افضل.

3- Open Hearth Process

تم تطوير هذه الطريقة عام 1868م بواسطة كارل سيمينز Karl Siemens و هذه الطريقة فعالة لاكسدة حديد الزهر او السكراب الخردة . و تتم في فرن خاص يطلق عليه Open Hearth
و يعمل هذا الفرن بالوقود السائل عادة. 

تتم التفاعلات جميعها في وسط قاعدي و يتم ازالة الكثير من الشوائب و اكسدة المواد غير المرغوب فيها و يمكن ازالة الكبريت في هذه العملية يحث يعد الكبريت عدو الحديد و الفولاذ لما له من اثار سلبية على الصفات الميكانكية للمعدن.

التفاعلات الكيميائية الحاصلة اثناء التحويل

FeO+Si = SiO2 + 2Fe + 78990Cal
FeO + Mn = MnO + Fe + 32290 Cal
FeO + C = Fe + CO - 34460 Cal
5FeO + 2P = P2O5 + 5Fe + 46900 Cal

و ايضا يتحد الجير الموجود في الشحنة مع الفسفور الخماسي كما يلي
P255 + 4CaO == (CaO)4.P2O5

و بالمثل يوجد كمية كافية من اكسيد الكالسيوم في الخبث (Slag) يضمن تحويل الكبريت الى خبث كما في المعادلية التالية :

FeS + CaO = FeO + CaS

4- الصهر الكهربائي عن طريق افران القوس الكهربائي او الحث الكهربائي 

يمتاز الصهر الكهربائي اذا قورن بالطرق الاخرى للصهر بعدة مميزات منها التوصل الى درجة حرارة عالية في مكان الصهر مما يسمح بالحصول على خبث فيه الكثير من الجير الذي يضمن التخلص التام تقريبا من الفسفور و الكبريت و كذلك يخفف كثيرا من احتراق المعدن نتيجة لعدم وجود لهب مؤكسد , و ايضا سرعة عملية الصهر و الانتاجية العالية و الحصول على فولاذ عالي الجودة و غالبا تستخدم الخردة (السكراب) في صناعة الفولاذ مع الاضافات الاخرى.






​


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 أغسطس 2007)

هكذا تكون المشاركة الفعالة .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المرور الكريم


----------



## المختار الأبيض (22 أغسطس 2007)

احسنت اخي "مهندس مواد ومعادن" و ننتظر المزيد منك !!!


----------



## محمد احمد عنتر (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وتذكر قول الرسول ص خير الناس من نفع الناس ...........وليس من فجر الناس بالحزام الناسف


----------



## sapry313 (31 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك جداا واتمنى المزيد من شروحاتك الجميلة السلسة والكتب فى مجال الحديد بانواعة Stellو الcast Iron بانواعة ال Grey Cast Iron و High Carbon Cast Iron و Whitecast Iron وذلك من حيث التصنيع والخواص و الاستخدام
معلش انا طماع شوية 
متشكر جداا على مشاركتك الجميلة المليئة بالخير لاخواننا فى هذا المنتدى الرائع واللة يجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك باذن اللة
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو معلومات عن ccm وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

هل تريد معلومات عامة ام مفصلة ؟


ال CCM وحدة الصب المستمر 

بعد عملية المعالجة و اضافة المواد الخام و ضبط درجة الحرارة يتم حمل البودقة Ladle بواسطة ونش ووضعها في المكان المخصص (عربة استقبال) في CCM من ثم يتم فتح النوزل وسكب المعدن في حوض Tunedish الذي بدوره يقوم بسكب المعادن من خلال فتحات خاصة الى القالب
اكثر من قالب في نفس الوقت , القالب مصنوع من النحاس على شكل مربع او دائري حسب المنتج المراد و المقاس المطلوب , و يتم تبريد قالب النحاس بواسطة الماء لتكوين قشرة من الصلب تحيط في المصهور و بعد خروج المعدن من القالب يوجد رشاشات ماء موزعة بشكل دقيق و محسوب لاستمرار عملية التبريد و نزول المنتج على رولات ومن ثمة على دواليب الاستقامة لكي يصل الى المقص و يتم التحكم بطول المنتج عن طريق ضبط عم المقص و من ثم يذهب المنتج الى فرشة التبريد و يتجم نقله و تجميعه


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mr ali ali (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك ياأخي على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssss

thankssssxxxxx

thankssssss u

thankssssss to u


----------



## wsz (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه استفدت من الموضوع هذا وخصوصا ان تخصصي في مجال التبطين للفران لكن هناك سؤال تنصح بإستخدام ماده الدلوميت لتبطين الفرن علما ان المجال الي انا فيه انتاج حديد الدكتايل ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## mecoengineer (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلا عليكم اخي الفاضل ممكن تحمل كتب تشرح بتفصيل صناعة الحديد ولك جزيل الشكر .......................


----------



## [Blackbird] (18 أغسطس 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك 
موضوع متميـــز ... نتمنى الكثير من هذه المواضيع الهادفة والغنية بالمعلومات


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد من فضلك معرفة الخواص chercteristics للشحنة الداخلة للفرن العالى وطريقة شحنة بالتفصيل وعاجلا


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك


----------



## fox--123 (30 يناير 2010)

_*مشكووووووووور جدا وربنا يعطيك الف عافية
ومستنيين كل جديد
*_


----------



## bshar99e (30 أبريل 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## hat_74tt (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علم ونور
لو بالامكان مزيدا من المعلومات عن غبار أفرن القوس الكهربائي eaf dust
يبارك فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 أبريل 2011)

شكراً على الإفادة الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## Z961Z (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد منافيخي (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله عنا الف خير

أود الاستفسار عن كيفية سكب معدن الفونط المصهور بقالب معدني 

ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفآ


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله


----------

